# Does anxiety make your symptoms worse?



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

Help...when you are under stress or have anxiety does it make your symptoms worse? I have been stressed and of course forgot to eat(which is just as bad as eating the wrong thing for me) and it seems to bring on the whole anxiety attack even worse. My blood pressure soars, the burping gets worse....Anyway, does this happen to anyone else? Also, does exercise affect anyone else, how about lifting and bending? I am afraid to exercise, the Doc says that I am okay, but sometimes it doesn't feel that way. When I read this board it makes me feel better that I am not the only one with all of this going on...Thank you....


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, anxiety makes me worse big time. I exercise pretty regularly and I feel fine. I walk alot and I do yoga, pilates, and light weight training. When I get stomach troubles, I use Liquid Maalox Max and it really helps.


----------

